# @Lisa in WA



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Baby Bootlegger Build - Imgur 

If I borrow this boat, can we race it against yours? 

I cant imagine why anyone would want a 1500 ft lb motor in a small wooden boat.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

That thing might even outrun the Asian Carp that often jump in the boat and smack you.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

mreynolds said:


> I cant imagine why anyone would want a 1500 ft lb motor in a small wooden boat.


To run the blockade. Boats like this have been used by smugglers for decades.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead!


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> To run the blockade. Boats like this have been used by smugglers for decades.


That's how hot rods got started-- for moonshiners to outrun the Revenooers.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa hasn’t been around in a while. She seemed to be getting frustrated here recently, started channeling a bit of Pixie, even, so she actually may have decided to leave the room. She’d be one of the handful on here that I’d truly miss if she stays away.

ETA: Now that I mention it, I kinda miss Pixie from time to time. That broad was crazy, but still somehow fun.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Lisa hasn’t been around in a while. She seemed to be getting frustrated here recently, started channeling a bit of Pixie, even, so she actually may have decided to leave the room. She’d be one of the handful on here that I’d truly miss if she stays away.
> 
> ETA: Now that I mention it, I kinda miss Pixie from time to time. That broad was crazy, but still somehow fun.


I hope all is well with Lisa and she is having a blast in the real world!! Hopefully she just doesn't have time for HT right now.

And I miss IP also.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Lisa hasn’t been around in a while. She seemed to be getting frustrated here recently, started channeling a bit of Pixie, even, so she actually may have decided to leave the room. She’d be one of the handful on here that I’d truly miss if she stays away.
> 
> ETA: Now that I mention it, I kinda miss Pixie from time to time. That broad was crazy, but still somehow fun.


I miss everyone that has left. I wont agree with anyone at certain times. That makes me opinionated, pig headed or correct at that certain time in life. Doesn't matter to me which as it is always a learning experience. You have to hit the flint on the steel to make a fire. 

Me and Lisa did not hit it off at all when I first came on here. We fought like cats and dogs for whatever reason. I cant even recall what. Then she PM'd me and asked me what I really felt on certain things. After a few back and forth we became friends. We are not that different at all. From @Nevada to @big rockpile we all have many more things in common than we dont. 

Pixie was my "Odd Couple" roommate. I was Oscar of course. We rarely agreed on anything but we still "after work" were friends. Like Sam and Ralph the sheepdog. 











But yeah, no need to censor anyone but not my rules. As BFF would say:

If you want to set the rules then buy the forum. Not sure the cash flow would pay enough for the bank to finance it though. 

*But send me the numbers and I will look at it!!!*


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> Me and Lisa did not hit it off at all when I first came on here. We fought like cats and dogs for whatever reason. I cant even recall what. Then she PM'd me and asked me what I really felt on certain things. After a few back and forth we became friends. We are not that different at all.


Yeah, there was a time when Lisa and Pixie, and a certain other, current member were like a cabal that tried to throttle anyone who didn’t toe the leftist line. They even ran a Facebook group for a while that they used to discuss tactics to get members they didn’t like banned. I was shown some of the content once, and it wasn’t pretty. They were once scheming to dox me because of a disagreement we had. 

A couple years back, something changed, and Lisa became incredibly open-minded and insightful. There still was plenty that I disagreed with her on, but she is very reasonable and actually challenged a lot of my positions, and even managed to change a few. I probably respect her more for our civil disagreements than someone who I more closely align with.

To tie in a very recent topic of discussion here, she is very Joe Roganesque. Definitely on the left, but not lashed to any given agenda, and not afraid to skillfully hand someone their ass when they appear to be assless.

These last couple months have been weird, though. She seemed to go back to her “everyone on the right is a piece of crap on the bottom of my shoe” stance. I hope we get the other Lisa back soon. This forum is less for her absence.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I wish everyone would come back.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Yeah, there was a time when Lisa and Pixie, and a certain other, current member were like a cabal that tried to throttle anyone who didn’t toe the leftist line. They even ran a Facebook group for a while that they used to discuss tactics to get members they didn’t like banned. I was shown some of the content once, and it wasn’t pretty. They were once scheming to dox me because of a disagreement we had.
> 
> A couple years back, something changed, and Lisa became incredibly open-minded and insightful. There still was plenty that I disagreed with her on, but she is very reasonable and actually challenged a lot of my positions, and even managed to change a few. I probably respect her more for our civil disagreements than someone who I more closely align with.
> 
> ...


Seriously? They had a page discussing how to get members here banned? Amazing what lengths some folks will go to!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

JeffreyD said:


> Seriously? They had a page discussing how to get members here banned? Amazing what lengths some folks will go to!


I had heard that also but never saw it.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I've noticed Lisa wasn't around lately too and I hoped she was just off having fun with her grandkids.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> Seriously? They had a page discussing how to get members here banned? Amazing what lengths some folks will go to!


I found that interesting too, and somewhat narcissistic. Without a doubt a bunch of scheming totalitarians, but who stand for diversity and such


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I've noticed Lisa wasn't around lately too and I hoped she was just off having fun with her grandkids.


Abortion and vaxxing sent her into orbit


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Abortion and vaxxing sent her into orbit


I pictured the rods melting down in a nuclear reactor.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

HDRider said:


> I wish everyone would come back.


Would you treat them differently if they did?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

fireweed farm said:


> Would you treat them differently if they did?


If he did, they would think he didnt like them anymore.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't miss the several pages worth of senseless bickering and name calling that got several threads tossed. You read the thread hoping for some pertinent info but if certain individual didn't like you, the topic or a poster that made a comment there were posters who did everything they could to get a thread locked or tossed. When they weren't stabbing each other in the back, the troublemakers were decent people with helpful advice.

The only people who should be banned, IMO, are those few who threaten others or make really nasty posts. There was once a poster who joined just to threaten someone about butchering an animal, or killing a varmint. Can't remember for sure what precipitated it. Spammers should be banned too.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> Abortion and vaxxing sent her into orbit


All speculation. I don't think she would just give up stating her views.

I am still hoping she's off having fun instead of letting the interwebs bother her.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

fireweed farm said:


> Would you treat them differently if they did?


Would you?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> All speculation. I don't think she would just give up stating her views.
> 
> I am still hoping she's off having fun instead of letting the interwebs bother her.


I'm a pretty good speculator.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hahaha.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Lisa hasn’t been around in a while. She seemed to be getting frustrated here recently, started channeling a bit of Pixie, even, so she actually may have decided to leave the room. She’d be one of the handful on here that I’d truly miss if she stays away.
> 
> ETA: Now that I mention it, I kinda miss Pixie from time to time. That broad was crazy, but still somehow fun.


Was it Pixie that was in here mos ago. She didn't like DT . Maybe i am wrong . She would talk about a suject forgever.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

101pigs said:


> Was it Pixie that was in here mos ago. She didn't like DT . Maybe i am wrong . She would talk about a suject forgever.


i think Pixie’s latest ban was a year or so ago. 
Yes, she was just as ate up by DT as you are. Posted the same regurgitated misinformation from the zombie-news that you’re so fond if.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> i think Pixie’s latest ban was a year or so ago.
> Yes, she was just as ate up by DT as you are. Posted the same regurgitated misinformation from the zombie-news that you’re so fond if.


LOL. 

I voted for DT. However i would not vote for again. I would like to see DT's VP run I would vote for him. I get news from 24 plus news outlets from all over the world including China and Russia and the Middle east. All the major networks in the U.S. and Can. Also the one you visit all the time. Get different views from different news companies. Even Canada news on a lot of subjects is sometimes a bit different than the same U.S. news. I do prefer to get the whole news picture from around the world. If you think some of the U.S. top news companies are bad you should tune in to some news from Russia and China and a few other Eastern countries. I like the news from Mexico and some other South American news outlets. I hve lived in many different countries . Loved Canada and Mexico City. Lived in Turkey for 1-1/2 years. No good news about that country. I did enjoy the old Architecture , Churchs etc


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

nchobbyfarm said:


> I hope all is well with Lisa and she is having a blast in the real world!! Hopefully she just doesn't have time for HT right now.
> 
> And I miss IP also.


I have had some knock down drag out fights with both Lisa and IP. I love such fights and miss them both.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

101pigs said:


> LOL.
> 
> I voted for DT. However i would not vote for again. I would like to see DT's VP run I would vote for him. I get news from 24 plus news outlets from all over the world including China and Russia and the Middle east. All the major networks in the U.S. and Can. Also the one you visit all the time. Get different views from different news companies. Even Canada news on a lot of subjects is sometimes a bit different than the same U.S. news. I do prefer to get the whole news picture from around the world. If you think some of the U.S. top news companies are bad you should tune in to some news from Russia and China and a few other Eastern countries. I like the news from Mexico and some other South American news outlets. I hve lived in many different countries . Loved Canada and Mexico City. Lived in Turkey for 1-1/2 years. No good news about that country. I did enjoy the old Architecture , Churchs etc


I believe most of us do get our news from alternative sources, media in the states is a joke. And I have a feeling many have lived or spent time in other countries.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

101pigs said:


> LOL.
> 
> I voted for DT. However i would not vote for again. I would like to see DT's VP run I would vote for him. I get news from 24 plus news outlets from all over the world including China and Russia and the Middle east. All the major networks in the U.S. and Can. Also the one you visit all the time. Get different views from different news companies. Even Canada news on a lot of subjects is sometimes a bit different than the same U.S. news. I do prefer to get the whole news picture from around the world. If you think some of the U.S. top news companies are bad you should tune in to some news from Russia and China and a few other Eastern countries. I like the news from Mexico and some other South American news outlets. I hve lived in many different countries . Loved Canada and Mexico City. Lived in Turkey for 1-1/2 years. No good news about that country. I did enjoy the old Architecture , Churchs etc


I don’t have cable/satellite TV here at home, so which source is it that you think I “visit”?

So, since you watch all those different news sources, have you been able to find the link of DT telling people to drink bleach, like you said? It should be no trouble for you to find his actual words.

Or were you just lying on behalf of the news source you _actually_ watch?


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I don’t have cable/satellite TV here at home, so which source is it that you think I “visit”?
> 
> So, since you watch all those different news sources, have you been able to find the link of DT telling people to drink bleach, like you said? It should be no trouble for you to find his actual words.
> 
> Or were you just lying on behalf of the news source you _actually_ watch?


DT said that in a speech when the virus first started. He got a lot of feed back on that lie. So the next day he said he was kidding. LOL. 


GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I don’t have cable/satellite TV here at home, so which source is it that you think I “visit”?
> 
> So, since you watch all those different news sources, have you been able to find the link of DT telling people to drink bleach, like you said? It should be no trouble for you to find his actual words.
> 
> Or were you just lying on behalf of the news source you _actually_ watch?


On April 24,2020 DT said Coronavirtus by injecting Disinfectant like Bleach into body to cure the virtus. There is a link on the net and also a 2.4 min. video of him saying that. look it up on the net. Have a nice day.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

101pigs said:


> On April 24,2020 DT said Coronavirtus by injecting Disinfectant like Bleach into body to cure the virtus. There is a link on the net and also a 2.4 min. video of him saying that. look it up on the net. Have a nice day.


No. He did not say to do any of those things.
And, for the sake of clarity, here is the exact lie that you told:


101pigs said:


> You could drink bleach for the virus. That is what our leader said when this all started.


I was hoping you’d post the exact quote so you can’t just say “oh, well, he said it some other time…”, but it’s clear you won’t and it’s obvious why.

Here is the video clip in question, and nowhere in it does he even suggest that anyone do what you lied and said he did. 





He was talking to a medical advisor off-camera, and brought up some of the things that were being tested at the time. In the early stages of study, they were testing the ability to kill the virus with light and with bleach, and he pointed out that they were looking to see if there were ways that either of those weaknesses could be applied to the human body. As absurd as it sounds, there is no doubt they were looking at whatever angle of attack they could. At no point did Trump tell people to “drink bleach” like you lied about him saying.

Lots of news sources lied and said that that was what he said, and you perpetuated that lie, but, when pressed about it, none of the liars can actually produce a quote of him saying that. You just sow the lie and walk away.

Don’t forget that this was also around the time that St. Fauci was saying that people shouldn’t wear masks because they weren’t effective. If we’re to believe him now, THAT was an actual lie, and one he told on purpose by his own admission.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

Yep... shows what happens when the media gets hold of something. One says he said to inject bleach, one says he said to drink bleach, but in actuality it was “Can UV light be put into the body through the skin or some other way to kill viruses?” and “Can disinfectants be injected in the body to kill viruses?” 

UV light (Ultraviolet Blood Irradiation) has been used to kill viruses and bacteria inside the body.... it helps people recover from flu, pneumonia and other upper respiratory infections, it kills Hepatitis C virus. A disinfectant - hydrogen peroxide - kills viruses in the lungs. The study of UBI had fallen off due to other methods of treatment coming available but I'm sure it was brought back to the forefront when covid showed up. 








Ultraviolet Irradiation of Blood: “The Cure That Time Forgot”?


Ultraviolet blood irradiation (UBI) was extensively used in the 1940s and 1950s to treat many diseases including septicemia, pneumonia, tuberculosis, arthritis, asthma and even poliomyelitis. The early studies were carried out by several physicians in ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> No. He did not say to do any of those things.
> And, for the sake of clarity, here is the exact lie that you told:
> 
> 
> ...


Why not post the first video that was a 2.5 min. where he said to use bleach for the virus.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Sarah Palin said she could see Rusia from her house.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

101pigs said:


> Why not post the first video that was a 2.5 min. where he said to use bleach for the virus.


Why don't u post it?????


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

po boy said:


> Sarah Palin said she could see Rusia from her house.


No, that was Tina Fey. Sarah said we can see Russia from parts of Alaska.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

snowshoehair said:


> No, that was Tina Fey. Sarah said we can see Russia from parts of Alaska.


To use the words my late elderly neighbor would use.

I knowed that.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

This man is standing on a hill on Little Diomede Island, Alaska and what you see in the distance is Big Diomede Island, Russia.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

101pigs said:


> Why not post the first video that was a 2.5 min. where he said to use bleach for the virus.


Funny. I predicted you’d resort to exactly that tactic.



GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I was hoping you’d post the exact quote so you can’t just say “oh, well, he said it some other time…”, but it’s clear you won’t and it’s obvious why.


Why don’t YOU show us, in his own words, where Trump told us to drink bleach?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

snowshoehair said:


> View attachment 101058
> 
> 
> This man is standing on a hill on Little Diomede Island, Alaska and what you see in the distance is Big Diomede Island, Russia.


lori,
I know that, didn't u see my 
I learned about the Bering Strait and walking to Russia in grammar school (I did not learn no grammar).


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

po boy said:


> lori,
> I know that, didn't u see my
> I learned about the Bering Strait and walking to Russia in grammar school (I did not learn no grammar).


I just like an excuse to trot out that picture of my state


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

snowshoehair said:


> I just like an excuse to trot out that picture of my state


Used to boat on the Black sea and watch the Russian ships and planes.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

101pigs said:


> Why not post the first video that was a 2.5 min. where he said to use bleach for the virus.


Got a link to that mysterious 2.5 minute video, pigs? You seem to be the only one that thinks it exists. Even the (leftist) “fact checkers” all eventually had to concede that Trump never said that, but you claim to have actually seen him say that.

Can you share?
Or are you a liar?


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Got a link to that mysterious 2.5 minute video, pigs? You seem to be the only one that thinks it exists. Even the (leftist) “fact checkers” all eventually had to concede that Trump never said that, but you claim to have actually seen him say that.
> 
> Can you share?
> Or are you a liar?


Funny you can't find it on the net. Anyway have a great day.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

101pigs said:


> Funny you can't find it on the net. Anyway have a great day.


Why not just post it since no one seems to be able to find it?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

While Trump has said many a boneheaded thing, he didn't actually say this particular boneheaded thing. What he actually said was this:
“I see disinfectant, where it knocks it out in a minute, one minute, and is there a way we can do something like that by injection inside, or almost a cleaning. Because you see it gets in the lungs and it does a tremendous number on the lungs, so it’d be interesting to check that. So you’re going to have to use medical doctors, but it sounds interesting to me. So, we’ll see. But the whole concept of the light, the way it kills it in one minute, that’s pretty powerful.” 

If someone heard that and went out and either drank or injected bleach, then they're idiots. The bigger concern is, however, even if someone thought they heard "drink or inject bleach", why they were so deep into the Trump cult that they would actually go out and do it.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

SLFarmMI said:


> While Trump has said many a boneheaded thing, he didn't actually say this particular boneheaded thing. What he actually said was this:
> “I see disinfectant, where it knocks it out in a minute, one minute, and is there a way we can do something like that by injection inside, or almost a cleaning. Because you see it gets in the lungs and it does a tremendous number on the lungs, so it’d be interesting to check that. So you’re going to have to use medical doctors, but it sounds interesting to me. So, we’ll see. But the whole concept of the light, the way it kills it in one minute, that’s pretty powerful.”
> 
> If someone heard that and went out and either drank or injected bleach, then they're idiots. The bigger concern is, however, even if someone thought they heard "drink or inject bleach", why they were so deep into the Trump cult that they would actually go out and do it.


Yep. He also said about the light should be used with the Beach. He took so much heat by the Doctors and news media that the next day or two he said he was just kidding.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

101pigs said:


> Yep. He also said about the light should be used with the Beach. He took so much heat by the Doctors and news media that the next day or two he said he was just kidding.


Not sure where you're getting "you should inject bleach or shove a light in your body" from the above quote. The simple fact is that he didn't say anyone should do those things. Unfortunately, some people were so deep into Trump cultism that when they misheard the remark, they didn't think "hmm, this sounds stupid" and instead went with "Trump said it so I shall do it".


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

It 


SLFarmMI said:


> Not sure where you're getting "you should inject bleach or shove a light in your body" from the above quote. The simple fact is that he didn't say anyone should do those things. Unfortunately, some people were so deep into Trump cultism that when they misheard the remark, they didn't think "hmm, this sounds stupid" and instead went with "Trump said it so I shall do it".


was on ;the news mos. ago. Fox, Cnn, Abc. , etc. Its on the net. No i will not give a link. You got a compute.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

101pigs said:


> Used to boat on the Black sea and watch the Russian ships and planes.


Me too.
Excellent caviar fishing there.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

“I see disinfectant, where it knocks it out in a minute, one minute, and is there a way we can do something like that by injection inside, or almost a cleaning. Because you see it gets in the lungs and it does a tremendous number on the lungs, so it’d be interesting to check that. So you’re going to have to use medical doctors, but it sounds interesting to me. So, we’ll see. But the whole concept of the light, the way it kills it in one minute, that’s pretty powerful.” 
If you were to read that without knowing who said it, would you believe it was said by a POTUS?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> …Unfortunately, some people were so deep into Trump cultism that when they misheard the remark, they didn't think "hmm, this sounds stupid" and instead went with "Trump said it so I shall do it".


What’s equally unfortunate, but you failed to mention, is that there are many who are so deep in the Cult of CNN, that a pundit on CNN could sow that lie, and still, almost two years later, people are still repeating that lie. The braindeadedness isn’t exclusive to any one political bent.




101pigs said:


> It
> 
> was on ;the news mos. ago. Fox, Cnn, Abc. , etc. Its on the net. No i will not give a link. You got a compute.


Someone on the news said he said that, but, like you, none of them could find a link to him saying it. The difference between you and them is that they eventually came out and admitted that he didn’t say that. You’re still doubling down on the lie. 

Put into the browser of your choice “Did Trump tell people to drink bleach” and see what comes up. You’re going to find that even left-leaning, TDS-consumed “news” organizations admit that he didn’t.

They got what they wanted out of it, though. They were able to fling that turd of a lie, and walk away for several months. Many small-minded people picked up the turd, ate the turd, liked the taste, and now, almost two years later, are still going around telling people how great that turd was. They got exactly what they wanted out of telling that lie; exactly what you want out of it: tell it, with nothing to back it up, and then count on someone in the future picking up your turd and swallowing it.

The difference between a mistake and a lie is intent. Plenty of people might mistakenly believe that Trump said to drink bleach. If confronted on it, they’d say “_I saw a reporter on CNN say he said it._” They honestly did hear someone tell them that, and are mistaken that he did.

A liar would insist that they saw him say it, themselves, and insist that the tape is out there (but conveniently refuse to show it). To anyone who actually takes the time to do the search, it becomes immediately obvious that the person making the claim is a liar.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

gilberte said:


> “I see disinfectant, where it knocks it out in a minute, one minute, and is there a way we can do something like that by injection inside, or almost a cleaning. Because you see it gets in the lungs and it does a tremendous number on the lungs, so it’d be interesting to check that. So you’re going to have to use medical doctors, but it sounds interesting to me. So, we’ll see. But the whole concept of the light, the way it kills it in one minute, that’s pretty powerful.”
> If you were to read that without knowing who said it, would you believe it was said by a POTUS?


Would I believe it was said by a POTUS?
Sure. The POTUS is a doofus. That one said a lot of awkward, stupid and even dishonest things, but so did the one before him and the one in office now. Show me a POTUS in the last 30 years that wasn’t a doofus, or even a POTUS in the last 100 years that didn’t say some stupid and dishonest things.

This last one was unique, though. His very existence caused otherwise rational people to completely lose their minds. Somewhere around a quarter of the six living generations hated him so badly that they co-opted their minds to whatever news outlet could tell the biggest lies about him.

Trump didn’t need the networks to lie about him. He legitimately did plenty to give anyone the excuse they might need to dislike or distrust him. But, somehow, the rage was so strong that 10s of millions decided to completely switch off their brains and suckle on the sweet, self-affirming lies.

Look at the wackos on the right who honestly believe that Michelle Obama is a man, or that their party was running a child sex ring out of a pizza parlor in DC. There are people on the right who actually believe that, but they are relatively few compared to the 10s of millions who believe the equally ridiculous lies that CNN, NBC, ABC, CBS, PBS, and NPR tell. Those liars are “mainstream” and considered welcome in “polite society”.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

gilberte said:


> “I see disinfectant, where it knocks it out in a minute, one minute, and is there a way we can do something like that by injection inside, or almost a cleaning. Because you see it gets in the lungs and it does a tremendous number on the lungs, so it’d be interesting to check that. So you’re going to have to use medical doctors, but it sounds interesting to me. So, we’ll see. But the whole concept of the light, the way it kills it in one minute, that’s pretty powerful.”
> If you were to read that without knowing who said it, would you believe it was said by a POTUS?


It’s a bit rambling, so POTUS would not be my first pick. On the other hand times have changed and its a bit to direct and concise for the current one.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I voted for Trump two times but should have voted for him 5 times in the last election just to keep up with the shenanigans in that election.

He is not someone that I would go to for moral or ethical guidance, but I would vote for him for POTUS again.

His record for achievements as president is excellent.

As for lies and all the other idiocy that is hyped by the MSM, I doubt that if all POTUSs were investigated to the same extent as Trump, most of them wouldn't be any better.

I have referred to him as a moron and an idiot and it still applies.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Elevenpoint said:


> Me too.
> Excellent caviar fishing there.


I parted the black sea and ran my hogs on the bottom. My workers herded them for me, I paid them in caviar.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

barnbilder said:


> I parted the black sea and ran my hogs on the bottom. My workers herded them for me, I paid them in caviar.


My pigs and workers could breath under water


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I think Lisa would approve that this thread evolved into a lively discussion.
😁


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

barnbilder said:


> I parted the black sea and ran my hogs on the bottom. My workers herded them for me, I paid them in caviar.


What color was the dirt?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Hiro said:


> View attachment 101155


Is it just me or does Mark Twain look like Jed Clampet?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> Is it just me or does Mark Twain look like Jed Clampet?


So does Barnaby Jones.

I think we need to have an investigation to see if any of them had any dealings with a pizza parlor in DC…


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> What color was the dirt?


Color of pig poop when I got done with it. I left there and set up my sawmill in the Sahara Forest.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

barnbilder said:


> Color of pig poop when I got done with it. I left there and set up my sawmill in the Sahara Forest.


That cactus lumber is real easy to drive a nail into.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> That cactus lumber is real easy to drive a nail into.


Mine came with nails built in


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This was the interview about the disinfectant. Hmmm, I don't see where Trump said to drink or inject disinfectants. He did say it would be interesting to check that. It is very interesting that Dr. Brix's comments that caused the remarks have been totally left out of the news articles.









Coronavirus: Outcry after Trump suggests injecting disinfectant as treatment


Doctors call the president's latest remarks about coronavirus treatment "dangerous" and "ridiculous".



www.bbc.com


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

Danaus29 said:


> This was the interview about the disinfectant. Hmmm, I don't see where Trump said to drink or inject disinfectants. He did say it would be interesting to check that. It is very interesting that Dr. Brix's comments that caused the remarks have been totally left out of the news articles.


My impression is that he just sounded conversational about it. I'm sure there were people tossing all sorts of ideas at him because they want to make sure _they_ get the credit if their idea pans out. 
I thought Brix had the "deer in the headlights" look when they panned the camera over to her.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What I find hillarious is people having fits about the suggestion to drink disinfectant (bleach) have forgot about the millions who do drink disinfectants (but in small amounts) on a daily basis. It's called "city water".


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The braindeadedness isn’t exclusive to any one political bent.


Never said it was. It would be equally stupid if someone thought they heard "drink bleach" from any news outlet, pundit, whatever, and then did it.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

By the definition of 'disinfectant, any vaccine could be considered a disinfectant. As could IV penicillin and the like that are commonly used in hospitals on a daily basis.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

disinfectant

dĭs″ĭn-fĕk′tənt
*noun*

An agent, such as heat, radiation, or a chemical, that destroys, neutralizes, or inhibits the growth of disease-carrying microorganisms.
An agent used for destroying the contagium or germs of infectious diseases.
That which disinfects, especially an agent for killing or removing the microorganisms which cause infection.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 10/19/21 9:48 P.M. CDST



doc- said:


> That's how hot rods got started-- for moonshiners to outrun the Revenooers.


After the Revenooers closed down the shine runners on George SR9 . the Fontaines, Johnson and other prohibition era rumrunners used their whiskey haulers to start cash round trak racing that eventually became NASCAR according to an old rumrunner we knew who did his time in Atlanta, got out and raised his kids and grandkids not to consider making and rumrunning moonshine as he ran a gas station /deli and went to dirt track race until the week he woke up in his bed at room temperature almost 90 years old.

Although living most of his life away from moonshining after his stint in Atlanta, his grandson an I still laugh when we talk about how at his grandfather's wake was the only time he remembered seeing his grandmother allow a few quart fruit jar red neck snifters of moonshine in her house for her husband's old friends to toast him on his way.

The old guy's son even slipped a pint bottle of local cooked white lightning into his fath's suit pocket and smiled as his father's open casket laid in the church for the funeral and the retied preacher attending knew because he and the former rumrunner shared a taste together on the sly to preserve the preacher's image even though many in the town knew he tasted a little despite being the preacher of a Baptist church in a dry county


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I forgot about alcohol! If used on your hands it's a disinfectant, but when you drink it it's not? How many people would have protested Trump's comment if instead of cash, they got their stimulus in whiskey or vodka?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> How many people would have protested Trump's comment if instead of cash, they got their stimulus in whiskey or vodka?


Me. I like gin, Tanqueray to be more specific


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Me. I like gin, Tanqueray to be more specific


Needs to be a minimum of 60% or the headaches are all for nothing.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You need 70% for disinfection purposes. 60% might work but it needs more contact time which means you need to sip it slowly.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

60% is optimal for work from home sorts who can leave a glass on their desk during the day.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> Needs to be a minimum of 60% or the headaches are all for nothing.


ETOH with the fusils removed should not cause headaches... Just sayin'.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> I don't miss the several pages worth of senseless bickering and name calling that got several threads tossed. You read the thread hoping for some pertinent info but if certain individual didn't like you, the topic or a poster that made a comment there were posters who did everything they could to get a thread locked or tossed. When they weren't stabbing each other in the back, the troublemakers were decent people with helpful advice.
> 
> The only people who should be banned, IMO, are those few who threaten others or make really nasty posts. There was once a poster who joined just to threaten someone about butchering an animal, or killing a varmint. Can't remember for sure what precipitated it. Spammers should be banned too.


I think that people who team up to attack others really don't belong here, either.

I went away for a few years, and upon my return, was sad to see what shells the actual homesteading forums have become. Probably should stay out Gen Chat, but it's a ... hmm... gentler, kinder? ... than the Gen Chat I remember.

Anyway. "Mean Girl" antics should not be tolerated. IMO, that made a lot of people just quietly fade away.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Pony said:


> ETOH with the fusils removed should not cause headaches... Just sayin'.


If I am down to a glass of ethanol on the rocks then we have reached the thunderdome era.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> If I am down to a glass of ethanol on the rocks then we have reached the thunderdome era.


I wasn't talking about the gasoline additive, but I suppose that even if I was, by itself it is still drinkable, if not particularly desirable.

From ETOH Abuse (Signs, Symptoms, Dangers & Treatment)

*"ETOH* is a shorthand abbreviation for ethyl alcohol and is also known as ethanol. This form of alcohol is the active ingredient in alcoholic beverages that leads to intoxication. People usually consume ethyl alcohol in a diluted concentration. The level of the concentration is measured and is known as the alcohol proof."


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 10/21/21 7:10 P.M. CDST

My grandfather told me the XXX on moonshine in comedy sketches was based in reality because moonshiners he knew who made quality shine ran it through their stills 3 times to remove most all of the heads and tails of the batch to remove the fusils and trace methanol in the mash they used to make their 170 proof ethanol white lightning that when cut down to 140 proof with spring or rain water , went down smooth, didn't cause a bad hangover and most importantly didn't blind or kill the drinker.

He said the heads and tails of each pass through a pot still were often used as heat additive to the still fire if needed while most of the mash lees were fed to hogs mixed in their slop to dispose of evidence of liquor production and made for some happy hogs while extending their feed supply.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

If you drink enough absolutely lab grade pure ethanol (as pure as it can be without dessicants 190 proof) cut with nothing other than ice, I can assure you that you will get a hangover.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Lisa hasn’t been around in a while. She seemed to be getting frustrated here recently, started channeling a bit of Pixie, even, so she actually may have decided to leave the room. She’d be one of the handful on here that I’d truly miss if she stays away.
> 
> ETA: Now that I mention it, I kinda miss Pixie from time to time. That broad was crazy, but still somehow fun.


Lisa is kind of a bully. Sorry, but true.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> Lisa is kind of a bully. Sorry, but true.


No she’s not. She has no tolerance for BS, but what you saw in the last couple weeks she was active here was not her being her. I won’t say more because it was a private conversation, but there was a point to that.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lisa is educated and informed in her idealogy. When she posts it isn't with lingo and garbage to cover over shortcomings in her pov.
She isn't a troll, she isn't dishonest nor does she engage in childish behavior. She can take a punch and I have never seen her play a victim card or whimper about being personally attacked.
Most importantly, she has shown the ability to absorb opposing view points and actually evolve her thought over time.
I agree with her on little, but honesty and independent thought will garner my respect almost every time.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

GTX63 said:


> Lisa is educated and informed in her idealogy. When she posts it isn't with lingo and garbage to cover over shortcomings in her pov.
> She isn't a troll, she isn't dishonest nor does she engage in childish behavior. She can take a punch and I have never seen her play a victim card or whimper about being personally attacked.
> Most importantly, she has shown the ability to absorb opposing view points and actually evolve her thought over time.
> I agree with her on little, but honesty and independent thought will garner my respect almost every time.


I do not say she is a troll, but she does bully, esp WRT covid and IVT. I feel tha, WRT covid she is emotional and not oen to science. This is my opinion.
WRT IVT, I do my homework and have experience with both it and covid.

I also value independent, informed POV. I do not like being bullied though.

But let's not get into a battle over this please.


GunMonkeyIntl said:


> No she’s not. She has no tolerance for BS, but what you saw in the last couple weeks she was active here was not her being her. I won’t say more because it was a private conversation, but there was a point to that.



I am sorry that she was not herself. I hope whatever it is/was gets better for her.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Hiro said:


> If you drink enough absolutely lab grade pure ethanol (as pure as it can be without dessicants 190 proof) cut with nothing other than ice, I can assure you that you will get a hangover.


I'm sure, because poisoning is poisoning, no matter what grade.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Pony said:


> I'm sure, because poisoning is poisoning, no matter what grade.


19 year old Hiro was less wise than just plain old Hiro.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Hiro said:


> 19 year old Hiro was less wise than just plain old Hiro.


You probably even spelled it Hero back then.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> You probably even spelled it Hero back then.


Snow Crash is a book worth reading, imho.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Hiro said:


> Snow Crash is a book worth reading, imho.


I'm look it up. 

I'm going to read the week Wheel of Time series again first though. I hear Bezos is making it for Amazon and it will debut on November.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> I'm look it up.
> 
> I'm going to read the week Wheel of Time series again first though. I hear Bezos is making it for Amazon and it will debut on November.


I enjoyed that series so much for 4 books and just gave up. It really felt like he took the Sword of Truth series to sell over a hundred different books. How did that Wheel of Time series end?


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Pony said:


> I wasn't talking about the gasoline additive, but I suppose that even if I was, by itself it is still drinkable, if not particularly desirable.
> 
> From ETOH Abuse (Signs, Symptoms, Dangers & Treatment)
> 
> *"ETOH* is a shorthand abbreviation for ethyl alcohol and is also known as ethanol. This form of alcohol is the active ingredient in alcoholic beverages that leads to intoxication. People usually consume ethyl alcohol in a diluted concentration. The level of the concentration is measured and is known as the alcohol proof."


Back in the old days when they made a lot of moonshine they gave their Pigs what they didn't sale. The pigs loved it and gained a lot of weight with the extra feed they would eat.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Hiro said:


> I enjoyed that series so much for 4 books and just gave up. It really felt like he took the Sword of Truth series to sell over a hundred different books. How did that Wheel of Time series end?


Never did read the last one. I didn't even know he wrote it. I thought he died first.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> Never did read the last one. I didn't even know he wrote it. I thought he died first.


May well be. There are things that I should probably google and just don't want to. So it shall always be.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hiro said:


> Snow Crash is a book worth reading, imho.


"In The Beginning Was The Command Line"


----------

